# New Photoshoot. SE-L pix inside



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a car show to go to tomorrow _(if anyone is interested in going, it's the Cars for Charity event in Melborne. Feb 19th 3-10PM. Awards and Dyno, go to www.brevardmotorsports.com for info)_. Anyway, the car got a nice wash and detail, I used the Mr. Clean gizmo, and afterward, up to the parking garage for some new pix.

Sun was just setting, so I got a good time of day to go out there.

Teaser pix:

















The link to more pix:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/SE-L/sel2/


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN That's one ugly car! J/K 

I really like those "sundown" pictures. Lookin' good Justin. Same parking deck from the GA16 Pictures?

BTW- DAMN that engine is clean!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you should see the engine bay first hand, no battery, no more fans in there, I could literally stand in the engine bay and have both feet on the ground. big open space between the radiator and tranny.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im not really sure i like those headlights, i dont know why, they just dont look like they fit the style of the car? maybe its just me, but the car is clean!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car, I like how you took the pictures!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm so used to the headlights by now, they came with the car. Eventually I'm gonna put some Audi HID projectors in the outside beams. Actually, the headlights were dirty as hell and yellow, I jus cleaned them up a bit with some blue magic and they're much better..not perfect, but better. If I could find a set like them that was newer, I'd get it in a sec, unfortunately, they only make the halo ones now and the halo is ugly as hell.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

looks good. ive read threads about how the mr. clean auto dry actually strips all the wax off of your paint and dries it out. ive never used the stuff and dont plan on ever not washing by hand. did you notice anything with your paint after using?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Love the sun setting through the windshield, SWEEET picture!!! I'm so jealous of your engine bay, that's pretty!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, that pic is sweet. It was hard to catch, the cam battery died and I just made it in time.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i was bored...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Justin- Always lookin' good and making me want an SE-L. :thumbup:



If I send you my engine will you clean it for me just like yours?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i was bored...


i hate imagestation! they never give me anything but red x's


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i hate imagestation! they never give me anything but red x's


photobucket IS much better


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you should see the engine bay first hand, no battery, no more fans in there, I could literally stand in the engine bay and have both feet on the ground. big open space between the radiator and tranny.



Yeah whats up with the fans? Why are they in the front like that? I have never seen that... I must have missed something... I need to get on the site more often.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I put the fans in the front....because I can. Why not? More room in the engine bay, they function as pushers or pullers. My engine bay is so empty and clean right now, I could literally step inside, both feet touching the ground.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I put the fans in the front....because I can. Why not? More room in the engine bay, they function as pushers or pullers. My engine bay is so empty and clean right now, I could literally step inside, both feet touching the ground.



right but have you noticed any better cooling from that or is it just for more engine room?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't really tell, I got a koyo radiator and before I was running only 1 fan. I guess it's about the same.


----------

